# Wotofo Sapor.......RTA



## Cruzz_33 (2/7/16)

Specifications

22mm diameterVelocity style deck
2ml tank capacity (wow that's small!) 
Dual adjustable top airflow
Top fill 
Juice flow control
Peek insulator
Anti-Heat design drip tip
Gold plated 510 pin
Two color options: Stainless Steel or Black

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cruzz_33 (2/7/16)

Serpent minis bigger brother @Spydro


----------



## Spydro (2/7/16)

Avocado 24, the Avocado's bigger brother @Cruzz_33.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (2/7/16)

Pity about the juice capacity. 2ml.......no. I'd be refilling every two minutes. Nice tank though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/7/16)

Looks great
Wonder why these tanks come out with only 2ml capacity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (2/7/16)

Silver said:


> Looks great
> Wonder why these tanks come out with only 2ml capacity.


May be the EU regulations? 2ml, child proof and leak proof. Think this only complies with the capacity though Otherwise it may be just to keep it small I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (2/7/16)

Flavour as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (2/7/16)

Silver said:


> Looks great
> Wonder why these tanks come out with only 2ml capacity.



The big brother of many mini/standard tanks have larger juice capacity. The Melo III Mini's 2ml vs the Melo III's 4ml for the ceramic coil crowd; the Avo 22's 2ml vs the Avo 24's 5ml for those who prefer to build their own; etc. IMO the Avo's are flavor tanks either with single or dual builds in them. Dual's more than make up for their chamber size... in single coil mode with one of their chamber reducers installed they can have small chambers like those single coil tanks with internal chimneys for exceptional flavor abilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (5/7/16)

http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-sapor-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (5/7/16)

YOH I would love to own this, the original Sapor will not even compare to this !


----------



## Nova69 (5/7/16)

Looks real nice,hope they release a 24/25 that deck looks too small


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wotofo-sapor-rta.t25310

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (5/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wotofo-sapor-rta.t25310


Sorry my bad. Can you merge the comments?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/16)

Dubz said:


> Sorry my bad. Can you merge the comments?



Have done so @Dubz 
Thanks @BumbleBee 

Nice device

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (6/7/16)

Ev


zadiac said:


> Pity about the juice capacity. 2ml.......no. I'd be refilling every two minutes. Nice tank though.


everything about it says YES - that deck, the clean loook, alles... and then the biggest downfall is that size..

Could recommend a v2 Goblin mini for those aspiring for dwarf tanks that pinpoint flavour, and produce some gorgeous tasty clouds.
Reasonable juice tank size, with it being double this new Sapor 

Do you think anyone would trade this Sapor for the RDA one in the future?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/16)




----------



## Kalashnikov (11/8/16)

Im confused why this larger tank hold less juice than the serpent mini


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

@Kalashnikov, perhaps due to the 2ml volume limitation of the TPD in Europe?


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/8/16)

RichJB said:


> @Kalashnikov, perhaps due to the 2ml volume limitation of the TPD in Europe?


I think that would have affected the serpent mini as well i think its due to it been dual coil so the deck is larger . but i dont get the point of a dual coil 2ml tank. it would make more sense as been some sort of rda rather


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

I don't get the point of any 2ml tank tbh. There are drippers that hold more than 2ml. I'm guessing one would fill this tank more often than the Troll dripper. I also don't get the point of the 2ml TPD restriction. It seems to have been implemented entirely to shift vapers towards the cartomizer cig-alikes sold by big tobacco.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

